# BRW - Breakaway Resources



## yogi-in-oz (22 February 2006)

Hi folks,

BRW ..... nice announcement near the close today,
with another $2m in royalties to be in the coffers,
by 31032006 ..... !~!

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 March 2006)

Hi folks,

BRW ..... market finally awakens ..... 

Ticking up, with good supporting volume, now.

happy days

  yogi


----------



## RustyK (1 March 2006)

Hi Yogi,

Excuse my ignorance as I am extremely new to this from what I can see this coy is only receiving royalties at this stage from a previous venture and with those funds is looking for new opportunities.  what is it that you see that makes it a good stock in your opinion.  I am not trying to be a smart A$$ I really want to learn how to trade profitably and am interested in your thoughts.

Cheers 

Rusty


----------



## yogi-in-oz (1 March 2006)

Hi Rusty,

Welcome aboard ..... 

Fundamentally, your observations about this stock
are quite sound .....  royalties DO underpin this
stock, at present.

That said, our analysis was based on the technical 
indicators, not the fundamentals ..... though it is
a bonus for a junior oiler or miner to have a regular
cashflow.

As short-tem  traders, we will be using time cycle
analysis for our exit or a specific price target, 
whichever arrives first ..... 

happy days

  yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (2 March 2006)

Hi folks,

BRW ..... well supported, again today ..... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## yogi-in-oz (3 March 2006)

Hi folks,


BRW ..... another nice move, today ..... 

Figure it will run into a brick wall, around
5.2 cents on Monday .....???

happy days

  yogi


----------



## pharaoh (5 May 2006)

Hi Yogi

You still in BRW?
How's it looking atm?

What do you see in the next say 2 months for the sp?


----------



## yogi-in-oz (9 May 2006)

Hi pharaoh,

BRW ..... ticking up some more now, ahead
of more positive news expected, around
16-18052006 ..... 

happy days

yogi


----------



## ALFguy (15 October 2006)

This soared on above normal volume on Friday to close at an all time high of 50c - currently in blue sky territory.

Chart looked pretty good until this point. Another one Stockybailx had on a breakout alert least week!


----------



## Brasidas (22 October 2006)

Good story here.  Lionore must be up for a bid as well

Breakaway Resources Breaks Away From LionOre 

By Our Man In Oz

British royalty is routinely born with a silver spoon in its mouth. In Australia, such an event is rarely seen, though in one incident earlier this year a new mining company was born with a nickel-plated, copper-cored, spoon stuck firmly in its chops. Breakaway Resources was conceived by the Canadian listed  nickel miner, LionOre Mining, born in Oz, and sent off into the world with a knapsack stuffed full of family heirlooms – of the grass roots exploration variety. Today, with its shares hovering around a high of 53.5 cent mark, Breakaway is starting to leave its  launch price of last May behind, which is more than can be said of  most recent IPOs in a market uncertain about the future direction of commodity prices. But, if any pure exploration company was born to succeed it is Breakaway with its combination of cash, royalty flow, vast tenement holdings, and a team of explorationists who have migrated from LionOre to its offspring... more ..

http://www.minesite.com/storyFull5.php?storySeq=3868


----------



## exgeo (25 February 2007)

169m shares and 6m in-the-money options (2009). Share price of 29.5c gives market cap of $50m which seems kind of expensive to me for a company with only grass-roots projects so far. $20.8m cash from Dec 06 qtly. Planning to spend $1.5m next qtr. On 21/8/06 BRW finalised the acquistion of Lionore's Australian exploration portfolio. Many of the tenements are prospective for nickel and have been lightly explored since initial work by Western Mining in the 1970's. On 8/2/07 BRW issued an Eloise mine royalty update (BRW 30% net profit interest):







> Barminco advises that no royalty will be paid for the December 2006 Quarter following a $12.0 million unaudited loss due to substantial capital development costs that are expensed, increased operating costs and lower copper prices. Further royalty entitlements may not be received until the 2007/08 financial year. Breakaway earned a total of $13.8 million from the Eloise royalty for the 2005/06 financial year, representing an outstanding result in an environment of record high copper prices.



*Bungalbin– WA (BRW 100%) Gold*
26/7/06 (June 06 Qtly) RC drilling intersects 8m @ 10.65g/t gold from testing of the Aurora Far East Prospect, 300m east of the high-grade Aurora mine (hole 06ERC004). Although the results are variable due to a high nugget factor, they are considered significant due to their location approximately 40 metres along strike from previous reconnaissance drilling, which intersected 3m at 12.42g/t Au from 51m. The Company believes that the Aurora Far East Prospect has the potential to develop into a narrow, high-grade gold system similar to the Aurora Deposit.

*East Kimberley nickel project WA*
31/10/06 (Sept Qtly) Intercepts of 22 metres at 0.49% Ni, 0.14% Cu and 0.05% Co, including 2m@1.36% Ni, 0.24% Cu and 0.05% Co recorded at Keller Creek Project.

*Eloise-Altia Base metal project QLD (BRW 100%)*
On 26 October, Breakaway announced significant lead-silver-zinc intersections from wide-spaced diamond drilling on the Altia (3km from Eloise) deposit. A total of 6 holes out of a planned programme of 10 holes has been completed with analytical results received for two holes, as follows:
o BERD0003 7m@ 5.04% lead, 11.5g/t silver and 0.90% zinc from 204m
o BERD0004 39m@ 6.1% lead, 28.4g/t silver and 0.55% zinc from 67m
...........and 5m@ 5.88% lead, 78.7g/t silver and 1.3% zinc from 118m
...........and 1m@ 2.65% lead, 49.9g/t silver and 0.20% zinc from 127m

30/1/07 (Dec qtly). Preliminary diamond and RC drilling program confirms an extensive zone of base metal mineralisation, occurring in two parallel, structurally controlled horizons, open in all directions. Upper Horizon extends over 500m strike and down to 200m, with best intersections including:
o BERD014 19m @ 3.37% lead, 110.5g/t silver and 0.30% zinc from 112m
o BERD006 8m .@. 3.82% lead, 22.1g/t silver and 0.31% zinc from 67m
o BERD012 23m @ 2.77% lead, 32.4g/t silver and 0.18% zinc from 192m
o BERD013 17m @ 2.69% lead, 78.9g/t silver and 0.41% zinc from 81m
Best intersections from the Lower Horizon include:
o BERD013 3m @ 5.16% lead, 262g/t silver and 0.10% zinc from 130m
o BERD016 3m @ 4.34% lead, 77g/t silver and 1.5% zinc from 273m
o BERD018 2m @ 6.90% lead, 116.5g/t silver and 0.79% zinc from 88m

The results of the drilling program confirm the occurrence of an extensive zone of continuous mineralisation, occurring in two parallel, structurally controlled horizons. It remains open along strike to both the north and south and at depth. Exgeo comment: These grades are interesting, but DEG has much higher grades, with more zinc which is a higher-priced metal than lead. DEG's project is also slightly more advanced, with more drilling campaigns having been carried out on it. Stripping the cash value out of BRW's market cap gives the two companies approximately the same value, of c. $30m.


----------



## kiwiloe (1 May 2007)

Yogi,
Are you able to get the LonSec report. I can't find it on the BRW website, and the link quoted in their announcement doesn't seem to work.
Cheers,
Kiwiloe


----------



## wintermute (1 May 2007)

http://www.breakawayresources.com.au/images/breakawa-26--datie.pdf

  Tony. Now to just read it


----------



## kiwiloe (7 May 2007)

Thanks for posting the link, I finally got to it.

Nice move today , hit 79 cents, closed around 73.


----------



## kiwiloe (6 July 2007)

The Russians now own BRW. Let's hope they let them get on with business as normal.
Looking forward to more drill results, and the resumption of Eloise royalties soon.


----------



## General Grievous (25 January 2008)

Is there a thread on this? Can't seem to find it. Anyway, this seems like quite a good speccy company. Have numerous solid nickel exploration prospects and should have exploration funding carried by the royalties from the Qld mining assets. There are a few rumours about that the nickel hits keep coming. Surely not far off  (1-2 years) a resource with a couple of the prospects?


----------



## springhill (2 August 2012)

*Strong drilling results pave way for maiden resource estimation at Sandy Creek*


Key Points:
● Significant results from Sandy Creek Main Zone confirm potential for a steeply-plunging
high-grade shoot or core, with results including:
o 12m @ 1.38% Cu, 1.56g/t Au from 218m;
o 8m @ 1.99% Cu, 0.14g/t Au from 128m and 4m @ 1.99% Cu, 0.45g/t Au from 156m; and
o 4m @ 1.99% Cu, 0.44g/t Au from 156m.

● Broad widths of higher grade mineralisation intersected at newly identified Western Zone,
100m west of the Main Zone, with best results including:
o 10m @ 1.34% Cu, 0.23g/t Au from 213m;
o 10m @ 1.63% Cu, 0.22g/t Au from 32m; and
o 6m @ 2.00% Cu, 0.28g/t Au from 118m.

● Western Zone remains open along strike and at depth

● Consultants engaged to commence work on a maiden JORC compliant resource estimate
for Sandy Creek Project – targeted for completion during Q3 2012.

● Initial Scoping Studies to be undertaken to assess viability of an initial open pit operation
at Sandy Creek and to establish the next key steps for this project.


----------



## System (7 November 2013)

On November 6th, 2013, Breakaway Resources Limited (BRW) was removed from the ASX's official list following compulsory acquisition by Minotaur Exploration Limited (MEP).


----------

